# Galaxy S9+ chính hãng có thêm màu vang đỏ mới



## DonKihote (18/12/18)

*Công ty Điện tử Samsung Vina vừa chính thức giới thiệu đến thị trường di động Việt Nam một chọn lựa chọn màu mới cho mẫu Galaxy S9+ là màu vang đỏ.*

Như vậy tính đến thời điểm này, Galaxy S9+ chính hãng đã có tới 5 lựa chọn màu. 4 lựa chọn màu trước đó của sản phẩm là màu đen, tím, xanh san hô và vàng hoàng kim.



​
Theo Samsung, Galaxy S9+ phiên bản vang đỏ sẽ có bộ nhớ trong 64GB và lên kệ vào ngày 21/12/2018 với giá bán lẻ đề nghị là 19,99 triệu đồng (đã bao gồm thuế VAT). Trong thời gian từ ngày 21 đến 23/12/2018, khách hàng mua Galaxy S9+ phiên bản vang đỏ 64GB sẽ được tặng phiếu mua hàng trị giá 2 triệu để mua các sản phẩm phụ kiện điện thoại mang thương hiệu Samsung.

Galaxy S9 và S9+ bắt đầu lên kệ ở Việt Nam từ tháng giữa tháng 3/2018. Chỉ khoảng vài tháng nữa, phiên bản kế nhiệm của bộ đôi sản phẩm này là Galaxy S10 sẽ ra mắt. Đây là phiên bản đặc biệt kỷ niệm 10 năm ra mắt của dòng Galaxy S, dự kiến sẽ có nhiều tùy chọn cấu hình khác nhau.

_Nguồn: vnreview_​


----------

